# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب "كسر الصنم" للبرقعي

## زايد بن زايد

كتاب "كسر الصنم" للبرقعي

     طبع هذا الكتاب ويباع في إيران ،  ثم حرّم بيعه بعد الثورة الخمينية ، ومن وجد لديه هذا الكتاب يعدم على الفور.

يعد الكتاب من أفضل ما كتب عن دين الشيعة ، إذ الذي كتبه يبلغ درجة علمية عالية عندهم وهو الملقب بآية الله العظمى ، إلا أن الله عز وجل كتب لهذا الرجل الهداية ، والعودة إلى دين الله ، فتسنن ، ودعا الناس إلى السنة . 

ويعد الكتاب من النوادر ، حتى في الشبكة ، وأكثر المتناول منه بصيغة ملف وورد :

http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....t=21&book=1664

إلا أنه مع البحث وجدت الكتاب مصورا ومرفوعا في أحد المواقع ، فاسرعت بتحميله وحفظ نسخة منه لدي ، ونسخة أخرى أعدت رفعها حتى تكون متوفرة للجميع ، على هذا الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/office/wX8Z-FvV/___online.html

كما يرجى الاطلاع على ما ينشره الأستاذ عمر الزيد عن هذا الكتاب وعن عامة الشيعة .

ندعو لأخواننا الشيعة الهداية والعودة إلى دين الصواب ، وندعو للأخوان الذين يبذلون طاقاتهم ويعرضون أنفسهم للخطر في دعوتهم ،العون والثبات .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخ زايد على هذا الكتاب الجليل ، والصنم المذكور إنما هو كتاب (( الكافي )) للكليني ، الذي يعتمد عليه الروافض في أخذ دينهم.
ولكتاب ( كسر الصنم ) طبعة أخرى من منشورات رابطة أهل السنة بإيران ، معه تقديم للأستاذ الدكتور علي أحمد السالوس حفظه الله ، وقفت عليه واقتنيته من مكتبات سور الأزبكية بالقاهرة حرسها الله وسائر بلاد المسلمين.

----------


## حسين

هذه الطبعة أخي التي وضعتها مصورة لا توجد في المكتبات وهي رائعة جدا من تقديم وتعليق  الشيخ عمربن محمود أبو عمر حفظه الله بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ابو معاوية

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5037

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## سعيدالأثري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طالب الاثر

​جزاكم الله خير .....

بِلادِي عَلاهَا الْغَمَامُ وَتَسْأَلُ         كَيْفَ النَّجَاةُ وَكَسْرُ الصَّنَمْ 
وَكَيْفَ يُعَادُ صَوَابٌ لِعَقْلٍ            وَفِي الْقَلْبِ قَبْضٌ  شَدِيدُ الأَلَمْ 
تُعَانِي جُحُودَ أَخَسِّ بَنِيهَا         يُعَادِي الشُّعَوبَ وَمَا مِنْ نَدَمْ 
مَنَاهَا بِطُغْيَانِ جَبْرٍ وَظُلْمٍ         فَكَانَ اكْتِسَاحًا كَسَيْلِ الْعَرِمْ 


•   •   •
منقول
http://www.alukah.net/literature_language/0/75033/

الحمد لله الذي رده إلى الحق .....

----------

